# My Christmas gift to the board (Linden method)



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is the complete Linden Method treatment. This for anyone who wants it. I dont like people who profit from others misery. If I had a solution to help save lives. I would give it away.

http://www.fileserve.com/file/XbVKfQF/Linden.rar

Hope it helps


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like to see people sharing it, I once sent a link to someone and it cured them.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

*tips hat* ..happy holidays,indeed. Thankyou!!!!


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks a bunch!

i'll be trying this out


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

theoneandonly said:


> thanks a bunch!
> 
> i'll be trying this out


Could anyone post a summary of what this is? I'm sort of uneasy of downloading sketchy files.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Contains:

2005-07-19 18:26 12011880 11298382 Linden\Linden\01 - The Introduction.mp3
2005-07-19 18:28 6565440 6135575 Linden\Linden\02 - The Charles Linden Interview.mp3
2005-07-19 18:29 8554584 7879508 Linden\Linden\03 - The Visualization.mp3
2005-07-19 18:41 3319176 3253082 Linden\Linden\04 - The Nine Pillars Visualization.mp3
2005-07-19 19:00 2729712 2532416 Linden\Linden\05 - The Panic Attack Eliminator.mp3
2005-07-19 18:13 17110237 16769818 Linden\Linden\Bonus 1 - Beach Visualization & Introduction.mp3
2005-07-19 18:13 11793070 11303297 Linden\Linden\Bonus 2 - Generalized Anxiety Disorder.mp3
2005-07-19 18:13 9920323 9540302 Linden\Linden\Bonus 3 - Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.mp3
2005-07-19 18:13 14708734 14072223 Linden\Linden\Bonus 4 - Panic Attacks.mp3
2005-07-19 18:14 12107488 11630742 Linden\Linden\Bonus 5 - Phobias.mp3
2007-02-27 11:10 5654528 5625703 Linden\Linden\Book.sys
2009-08-24 17:27 849873 747628 Linden\Linden\Linden Method.pdf
2005-07-07 02:51 9789440 4221033 Linden\Linden\Video.avi
2010-10-06 17:51 Folder Folder Linden\Linden
2010-10-06 17:51 Folder Folder Linden
#
# Total Size Packed Files
# 115114485 105009709 15


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks cool except for:

2007-02-27 11:10 5654528 5625703 Linden\Linden\Book.sys

".sys" is mainly a Windows system file extension and I found no way of reading the file properly, I was however able to extract the link http://www.okesite.com from it, which has had its frontpage hacked by http://crackerschild.blogspot.com/ which seems to be some sort of lame piracy blog. No virus warnings went off in my system tho (but I havent updated in a while) care to ellaborate on where you obtained this .rar OP? Which tracker (if any) did you use?

Peace.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I appreciate your sharing is caring philosophy OP, But I suggest people use the link in this thread instead:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22635-the-linden-method-does-it-work/


----------



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

voidvoid said:


> Looks cool except for:
> 
> 2007-02-27 11:10 5654528 5625703 Linden\Linden\Book.sys
> 
> ...


You obviously know nothing about the way these files are packed. EVERYTHING WORKS PERFECT...NO VIRUSES AND MANUALS INCLUDED. Know what youre talking about before you take a shot at me.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have known about rar's and zip's containing material of this nature for over 10 years. I did not mean to insult you. If I know nothing, please tell me then what the Book.sys file is or how to use it.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

voidvoid said:


> I have known about rar's and zip's containing material of this nature for over 10 years. I did not mean to insult you. If I know nothing, please tell me then what the Book.sys file is or how to use it.


O.O 10 years...RARMAN. Zipper...change your name to something like that pl0x =O...though..it could have been an error or something while compressing it..tried changing the file-extension?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Said this in another post, and again this is only IMHO.

Hate to say this, but I'm very much against downloading anything bootleg. So much for the individual who put years of work into research and so much more time into writing a book. Same is true with any method promoted here. I am not a fan of Linden, but I suppose that guy has to earn his money too.

I am working on a book, and though I expect to make little money off of it -- publishing is extremely difficult -- I'd be truly furious if someone downloaded it. Writers make their living by writing. Musicians make their living by performing and by releasing recordings. Filmmakers make money on their work. Artists, photographers. You are really screwing creative people this way.

Also, I agree there is danger in downloading anything sus.

I have an iMAC with a Sophos Mac virus protector. I wouldn't download anything onto my computer without being certain something is legit.

I do not steal films or music either. Just IMHO. There was no work involved in producing these things? This is how people earn money.

I'm posted this in another thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Also, I may self publish. If I do, I might LOSE money, or merely break even on sales of my book. The point is you can get stuff out of a library for free. Music, films, as well.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Charles Linden expects people that are very unwell, unable to work to pay hundreds of dollars to get some information which could possible help them get out of the nightmare they're living in and you have a problem with this being pirated... Really? :/


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Charles Linden expects people that are very unwell, unable to work to pay hundreds of dollars to get some information which could possible help them get out of the nightmare they're living in and you have a problem with this being pirated... Really? :/


Therein lies one problem. Why is he charging hundreds of dollars when a used copy of "Feeling Unreal" is $5.95. I don't like the idea of someone in another post talking about downloading a book, "Feeling Unreal" -- I know the author, he is working on another book. A $25.00 book can be taken out of a library. I mentioned that above.

Also, I have had DP a very long time. Linden offers many things which are identical to CBT, DBT, etc. And would best be applied to individuals who have just started having symptoms, and I have no clue if he even addresses drug induced disorders. He mentions anxiety disorders, and depersonalization as secondary. My sense is he does not know much about what he's talking about.

I'd say, I really don't care what works for someone. "Hope and Help For Your Nerves" by Claire Weekes, sp? which is an old book you could get used for $5.00 is probably more helpful.

My question is, what do you do for a living? Whatever you do, would you appreciate someone stealing your work and your ability to earn an income?If this man has some magic cure, why isn't it used in medicine. Why isn't it discussed by doctors? It is ... in different words. And again, so many people here are self-diagnosed.

Also, if you are found pirating the work you are in more trouble than a couple of hundred dollars.

It's up to anyone. But so many people feel entitled these days, to anything.
Don't think I'm happy having DP/DR for most of my life. Anxiety/depression. And I am 52.

Visit my website for what I have gone through to get help. http://www.dreamchild.net

I would give away everything I own to be free of this - you can have my experience, coping skills, etc. for free.

I just see this pirating as not just of something like the Linden Method, but of several books noted.
The man himself is, IN MY HUMBLE OPINION, ripping people off. Crimes are never justified.
That's like saying, "Well, that director makes millions on his movie, so why not steal it. That musician is so rich, he won't notice (thousands of) people stealing that song when it can be purchased for 99 cents on CDBaby.

It's a matter of principle. And I suppose living through this crap without computer access, ANY shared information, until I was in my early 40s.

Call me a bitch if you will, but it's my way of looking at the world. I try not to steal anything from people.
And my website is free.

http://www.dreamchild.net

Also, seeing a medical professional:
1. You are not self-diagnosing
2. You can be covered by insurance
3. It is tax deductible
4. If you live in a country with socialized medicine, it doesn't cost anything.
5. I am more concerned about people pirating books, as was mentioned re: "Feeling Unreal" in a post above. The authors barely ended up in the black with that one.

Ticks me off.
Stealing is stealing.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

I would normally agree, but in this case I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah his all over youtube commenting on every dp/dr video saying dp cant exist without anxiety, and how its not a standalone condition. Seems to me like he is trying to promote his stuff.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

sorry for butting in i didnt read the above properly


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I once advertised a link to a free copy of his method accidentally on his own youtube channel, he wasn't happy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I once advertised a link to a free copy of his method accidentally on his own youtube channel, he wasn't happy.


REALLY?
WOW. LOL.
What did he say? See he could sue in violation of copyright. I wouldn't mess with that.

Whatever you do for a living, if that's how you make your living (and I don't like Linden), and someone "steals it." I can only say, "How would you feel?" I get so angry ... I save up for a car, forever. Some IDIOT takes some metal or something and scratches it all along the side of my car from the front headlight, across the doors to the back bumper.

WTH. They don't care that it took me time to save money to buy the damned car, LOL.

I'm not as angry as I was before, but this is what I'm saying. We talk about caring for each other and people hurt each other every single day. Not everyone.

I'm very curious what Linden said?!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> I'm very curious what Linden said?!


I don't have the message anymore, but it was something along the lines of him contacting the proper authorities (youtube).


----------

